# Fathers Day Booking (urgent)



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

The site has just phoned me to say that they only have 5 firm bookings from us-

Bailey
Kissagizils
Giery
Saunders 
and ourselves.

They have 5 other hardstandings allocated for us, but need these to be booked asap otherwise they will let them to other folk.

If you wish to join us, please can you ring site direct and book your pitch. 

Many thanks
Sharon


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Sharon,

We have just booked direct with the site, we will be arriving around 9pm on Friday night. We have arranged our late arrival with the site.

Look forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

That's great Suzy.

We won't be arriving until about 7.30pm on Friday.

See you there!

Sharon


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi All due to bail conditions :lol: and as I can only afford fuel for one night see you all Sat 3PMish
Geo, please confirm meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Sharon

All booked in with the site. About to send you a pm


stew


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Geo - Will have to get Keith to do it as I do not have that function.

Nuke - if you are reading this, please could you enable me to be able to confirm, add, alter etc meets/rallies.

Stewart - Have sent you a pm.

Cheers everyone
Sharon


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Sharon QE2 & Ash ..... aka the noisy gang..... :wink: :wink: have confirmed with the site :lol:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

qe2 said:


> Sharon QE2 & Ash ..... aka the noisy gang..... :wink: :wink: have confirmed with the site :lol:


Hi Mark

:lol: :lol: :lol: Forgive me for mentioning it, but you missed out a comma after my name and a line space - or am I an honourary member of 'the gang'?

\/

Glad you can both make it!!!

Please could everyone else who intends to come speak to the site ASAP.

Sharon


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
OK I have confirmed everyone who asked :lol: I have emailed Alan to see if he has booked yet as he is the only one not yet confirmed, so if one of Als friends can let him know to look out for my email.... Thanks
Really looking forward to seeing you all there, only a few days now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Keith & sharon

sorry we cant make it as our daughter clare is still in hospital
have a great time
brian & lisa


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

sharon / keith
ive sent you pm 
alan


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Brian and Lisa.
Sorry to hear that your daughter is still in hospital, we really hope they can sort this out quickly for her mate.....
Alan, PM received, fingers crossed for Wednesday :lol: You could always drive the whole 5 miles for the Saturday evening though :lol: :lol: 
Thanks for letting us know guys, take care

Keith


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just to let you know I spoke to the site this morning, and their number of ten hard standing bookings tallies with our confirmed number of ten!!

They have kindly put aside 4 grass pitches for us, so anyone who still wishes to join us, please give the site a call to book.

:clock: 

Sharon


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

We are picking up our RV (fixed up we hope) from Telford on Friday afternoon, Thats not far from you guys is it? Have you got slots?


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Jim

Approx 35 miles from Telford (multimap centre to centre)!!

If you call them now, they may be able to sort out one extra hardstanding, although there are 4 grass pitches available all with electric.

If you put your name on meets list, Keith will be able to confirm you etc etc....

Hope to see you there!

Sharon


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jim

If the grass will not take your RV then we are happy to swop our hardstanding, leave it you and Keith/Sharon to sort


stew


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim
Just book it with the site mate :lol: :lol: I am sure we can get you sorted out when you arrive. Thanks for your kind offer Stewart :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Just booked with the site, arriving early Friday. Unless of course Travelworld break their promise and the RV is not ready on Friday afternoon :!: 

Stew, thanks for your kind offer, the site said they had one hardstanding left (the 11th) and have put my name on it.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*cancel*

hi :roll: you have got me confirmed that i am going :wink: but said in a earlyer thread :arrow: :roll: sorry somethings come up a work so have to work saturday so regretfully i carnt phoned the campsite to cancel booking so theres a pitch free
see 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-24311-days0-orderasc-15.html

_____________________________________________________

ray

8O on a sad note keith the chap who was killed at kettering
was from our tanker workshop [abotts] a lorry fell on him i new qiute well 8O 8O

ray


----------



## PRS49 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi

Back from a week touring parts of Scotland, just enough time to empty van, clean and restock, and then off we go to Marston!

Aiming to be there late afternoon.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Pete and Di


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ray
Sorry mate, I confirmed you because the site said they had you down as booked....... I will delete you from the list.....
I have used Abbotts to do a couple of jobs on Rocky, and am saddened to hear your news....

Jimjam
Can you please put your details in the meet diary mate, so that we have all your details :lol: Thanks

Keith


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just got home it was quiet on the motorway, all the traffic seemed to be going in the opposite direction.

Had a great time with old friends and new, a totally chilled out weekend, good food, good wine and good company who could ask for more?

Thanks to the meet organisers keep up the good work it is appreciated! I say this in my official capacity as 'Meets Groupie' !!!

Roll on the next one, hope to see you all there!


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I had a wonderful time - thank you! Nice to meet old and new friends, once again. I shall get Keith to post the pics I took over the weekend a little later this eve - at the moment F1 is on, and wild horses ridden by a bevvie of beauties would not tear him away.....

I will be putting up another meet by tomorrow for the middle of September at Virginia Lakes, so please check meets diary for details (and post for further info).......

Next meet posted by us is Deepings in two weeks time.

Sharon


----------



## PRS49 (Jan 17, 2007)

Despite horrendous weather, we managed to get to the campsite, even though the neighbouring village was under 4 feet of water!! 

Our first time meeting with some of the MHF gang, and we had a grand time - many thanks to Keith and Sharon for organising it - and good to put names to faces.

Everyone made us very welcome, and even a visit from the police hasn't put us off :lol: - we're still looking forward to our next meeting, in Wicksteed Park !! 

Thanks again to everyone and hope the photos turn out well.

Pete and Di


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks to Kieth & Sharon for a really relaxing weekend :lol: Great to meet old and new friends . Enjoyed the whole weekend and it was,nt to noisy for us :wink: :wink: 

Cheers Mark & Sharon


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Another great K and S weekend Sorry I was late for duty, it,s all been said the company ,food, and site were excellent, owner very friendly, site relaxed ,neat and tidy very RV suitable inc big rig's
Mark can you get some quieter Sausages, the noise during breakfast was annoying 
Nice to meet Pete and Di welcome to the pack
Geo


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind comments, of course Sharon and I would like to thank each one of you for making the effort to join us, travelling for hours through the most horrendous weather, and braving floods, without all of you these meets would be nothing, so thanks again.
Sharon took a few pictures during the weekend, capturing some of the fun that was had and they are in an album HERE for your enjoyment and to bring back some nice memories in the future.
The RV went much quicker going home due to it being about 20 pounds of lasagne lighter :lol: :lol: :lol: 
It was great to see everyone again and we welcomed Pete and Di to the wonderful world of MHF meets, it was really nice to meet you both, and we look forward to the next time. Alan and Ann Lawson attended "part time" to visit us a couple of times and it was good to see you both again. We are sending our best wishes to your mum Ann, and hope for a speedy recovery.
If the wonderful Police Officers from Warwickshire constabulary get to read this, thanks for bringing Daniel safely back to us, you were smashing and you made his weekend for him. 
We hope that you all had an uneventful drive home and we look forward to seeing you all again soon.
Thanks again all

Keith


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Got in about 10pm, long drive but well worth it, thanks guys, it was great
Sian, Jim and co


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Marston*

Greetings,

Sorry we were unable to come folks, we were really looking forward to this weekend as would have also been able to visit some friends round the corner at the same time, unfortunately the water ingress problems defined in my other post would explain why we were not present.

We hope that all who attended enjoyed themselves and we look forward to another attempt to hold a meet there.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Sharon and Keith, thanks yet again for another great weekend. Good company, etc, etc and always nice to meet new faces. Would be good to visit site again when nearby floods subside - great walking potential..
Stephen and Lesley


----------

